# Puppy Urinating too Much?



## moonspinner (Jul 2, 2002)

I have a collie pup who will be 11 weeks tomorrow. Have had him for a week. He's had more accidents in the house than I ever remember my other pups having. He gets let out minium every two hours. Today he was playing w/my other dog and wet on the rug. I figured I hadn't caught him soon after after play, but then 20 minutes later he did it again. He also drinks a fair bit of water but not sure I would call it excessive as he is very active. He has never soiled his crate and can go overnight without problem. 
Otherwise he is a picture of health, high energy, a big boy, well filled out. He does have a small umbilical hernia which will be repaired, but not sure if that has any bearing on the urination? 
I thought I would put it out for thoughts before I take him to the vet. I'm just worried about diabetes or renal issues.


----------



## lasergrl (Nov 24, 2007)

Its more common to have UTI then anything else. I wouldnt worry about it if he can hold it in the crate. usually with a UTI they cant hold it even then. Puppies drink alot and therefore pee alot and have no conscept of holding it yet. So they just go. While in his crate he probably doesnt have water and he DOES know to hold it then. Thats why crate training works great for housebreaking.


----------



## Ravenlost (Jul 20, 2004)

I also wouldn't worry much about it. At his age, and being a male, his bladder control isn't fully developed. It's been our experience that male puppies take longer to housebreak.


----------



## SageLady (Jun 10, 2008)

Awwwww, he's just a baby. Give him time. I've read that it takes some dogs until their 6 months old to achieve complete bladder control. At the age he is now I would take him outside once every hour until bedtime and reward him with a very small treat every time he goes and tell him what a good boy he is!


----------



## moonspinner (Jul 2, 2002)

Okay, thanks. This is my first male in decades so maybe I was just used to the girls. He is starting to go to the door already but to do number two.


----------



## NickieL (Jun 15, 2007)

Check him out for UTI or bladder infection. jack had that issue when he was young, I couldn't believe how much he was peeing. took him to the vet, and yeah, he had an infection.


----------



## GrannyCarol (Mar 23, 2005)

I would definitely have him checked for infection. It's not hard to treat, it's miserable for him and really hard on his body if he does have one. 

Otherwise, he is a baby and a boy... if he's free of infection, pay attention to his schedule and habits. Most puppies will have to pee within a few minutes of getting up and very soon after they start vigorous activity. He will need someone to go outside with him, if you send him out every two hours, but don't monitor to be sure he pees, it doesn't mean much. Besides, he will benefit from praise and rewards when he goes outside to help him understand there IS a place to go. 

I've had pups get urinary tract infections before, if it seems like a lot of pee, I'd check.


----------



## moonspinner (Jul 2, 2002)

Yesterday was the first day he had no indoor accidents and wasn't drinking as much and I didn't have to let him out as often. From what I've read on UTIs there are additonal symptoms that he doesn't show, so I'm thinking maybe this was just an adjustment period issue or perhaps a minor infection he could kick on his own. 
I've raised a lot of puppies so I know the drill - this one just didn't seem the fit the MO for his age. I will monitor him closely and hope this episode is behind me. 
Thanks for all the insights.


----------

